# Ghormeh Sabzi- A Persian Stew w/ Photos



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ghormeh Sabzi

Ingredients: (6 servings)

*

750 grams boneless stewing lamb or beef
*

1 large onion, finely chopped
*

1/3 cup of cooking oil
*

1 teaspoon turmeric
*

1.5 cups water
*

1/2 cup dried limes (or fresh lime juice)
*

3/4 cup black-eye beans or kidney beans
*

1 large potato, diced (optional)
*

Salt
*

Black pepper
*

1 cup spring onions, finely chopped
*

1.5 cups spinach, finely chopped
*

1/2 cup parsley, finely chopped
*

1/4 cup coriander, finely chopped (optional)
*

1/4 cup tareh (garlic chives), finely chopped
*

1/4 cup shanbelileh (fenugreek), finely chopped (optional)

Directions:
Trim meat and cut into 2 cm (3/4 inch) cubes. Fry onion over medium heat in half of the oil until golden. Add turmeric and fry for 2 more minutes.

Increase heat, add meat cubes and stir over high heat until meat changes color and begins to turn brown. Reduce heat.

Add water, black-eye or kidney beans, salt and pepper to taste. Cover and simmer gently for 1-1.5 hours hours until meat is tender. Time depends on type of meat used.

Fry potatoes over high heat in the remaining oil until lightly browned. Add to sauce, leaving oil in the pan. Cover and simmer for 10 minutes.

Add prepared vegetables to frying pan and fry over medium heat until wilted. Add to sauce, then add dried limes (or lime juice), cover and simmer for further 10-15 minutes. Adjust seasoning and serve with white rice. An exquisite Iranian dish.

--------------------------------------------


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Also- just thought I'd correct something- it says a half cup of dried limes or fresh lime juice. Do not use half a cup of lime juice- I would say use 1-3 tablespoons of fresh squeezed lime juice- start out with 1, stir and try it. If you want more then add it.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks tasty, I might have to try that out later this week.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice looking meal. Good work! I will try this sometime soon.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Very good, just make sure you have the time- took my meat 2 hours or so to get tender- but maybe I didn't cook it at a high enough heat- my first time cooking this but it turned out just as I had it at a local persian restaurant.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Very good, just make sure you have the time- took my meat 2 hours or so to get tender- but maybe I didn't cook it at a high enough heat- my first time cooking this but it turned out just as I had it at a local persian restaurant.


Time is not a problem as I love to cook on the weekends when I have a lot of time. Also Lamb is my favorite red meat.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Time is not a problem as I love to cook on the weekends when I have a lot of time. Also Lamb is my favorite red meat.


Let me know how the lamb goes- I made mine with beef.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks great--have to give that a try. Why are you going to Azerbajian, anyway?


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright Trent I'll give it a shot, but excuse my metric ignorance, how many pounds is 750 grams?


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good on a ~cold (64*) Florida night


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Looks great--have to give that a try. Why are you going to Azerbajian, anyway?


Let us know how it goes. I'm thinking about joining the Peace Corps after I finish up college. 



Bigd417 said:


> Alright Trent I'll give it a shot, but excuse my metric ignorance, how many pounds is 750 grams?


I don't know- I used about 1.2 lbs. Could have used more-the more meat the better in my book.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Bigd417 said:


> Alright Trent I'll give it a shot, but excuse my metric ignorance, how many pounds is 750 grams?


A little over a pound and a half. 1 kg =~ 2.2 lbs


----------

